

Ask HN: Co-founder can't move to BA. Apply as single founder? - nanexcool

I will be applying to YC today. Thing is, there's a 50% chance my co-founder won't be moving to the Bay Area for the summer. If we get selected he would be working on the project, just not in the Bay Area, he'd stay in Mexico City.<p>Should I apply like this or should I apply as a single founder?
======
spoiledtechie
Apply! Tell them whats going on when your up for your interview. If they can't
do that you will understand and you will need to get another co-founder or YC
might understand.

------
sarvesh
You can still apply with him working from Mexico City.
<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

~~~
nanexcool
From the FAQ:

"You can leave one founder at home, but the rest, including the CEO, have to
live where we are that cycle."

That's exactly what I needed to know, thanks!

